

The condemned philosopher paradox. Can someone explain it to me? - rodrigoavie
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/299378/the-condemned-philosopher-paradox-can-someone-explain-it-to-me

======
ColinWright
So, someone has taken a bad translation of a mis-quoted paradox, and said they
don't understand it. The right statement is then given, and explained.

I don't understand why you're submitting this here.

